# Jarrylo



## indica86 (22/7/14)

Description 



































*Nomenclature:* The Russian pronunciation is Yar-i-lo with the emphasis on the letter I.

Jarryło is the god of fertility, heralding spring. The presented was as a barefoot young man (or more rarely a girl), in a white robe, a white horse, with a wreath on his head. attributes of deity are based or sheaf of grain in one hand and in the other a human head.

*Style:* Dual purpose

*Aroma: *Pear, orange, spicy, fruity
*Alpha: *15- 17 %
*Beta-* 7.37
*Co-Hum:* 35.41
*Co-Lup:* 59.63


----------



## indica86 (22/7/14)

Brewing with this now, I will report back with thoughts when I drink it.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/7/14)

Good work, can't wait to hear how it went.


----------



## sp0rk (22/7/14)

What style is it going into?


----------



## indica86 (22/7/14)

I have made a simple Aussie Pale so I can get a good feel for the hop. Late additions only as it has high cohumulone content and this can lead to harsh bitterness (apparently).


----------



## fletcher (23/7/14)

very keen to hear how this turns out. just saw your pale ale. looks good.


----------



## indica86 (30/7/14)

Fermentation has finished, chucked in 25g dry hop.


----------



## indica86 (17/8/14)

Wife can smell the pear and orange, says it tastes like grapefruit.
I get not a lot of aroma, and a spicy citrusy finish. Early days yet.


----------



## indica86 (18/8/14)

Definite after taste with orange in it.


----------



## indica86 (10/2/15)

Thanks to Yob I have more of this coming.
Yay! Big dirty stinking IPA time...

yum! Pear IPA \o/


----------



## Yob (10/2/15)

man, I smelled this for the first time the other day and I dont know why I havnt been into this before..

smells like simcoe... but with a whole pack of cats, Ive not read a whole lot on it, but I suspect it'd be easy to go over the line with it as a late/dry hop.. happy to read different, but dayuum, strong smell.. more on the way..

the way the year is shaping up, its going to be a good year to experiment with varieties like these.


----------



## mofox1 (10/2/15)

Aaaaand... any chance of this appearing as a feature in a certain retail thread?


----------



## Yob (17/2/15)

mofox1 said:


> Aaaaand... any chance of this appearing as a feature in a certain retail thread?


you wanna swap for some rye?


----------



## mofox1 (17/2/15)

I'd say I could be swayed... I'll pm ya.


----------



## mofox1 (9/4/15)

^This went into a pale ale that had centennial & amarillo as kettle/cube additions, and citra dry hopped.

I made two cubes, one with added jarrylo and one with chinook. The Jarrylo is by far the winner - it's meant to add banana/pear/orange/spicy. Okay, there is pear, maybe slight spice.... but I get MASSIVE apricot flavours compared to the chinook cube. Plays very well with citra :icon_drool2:. This keg is going to last all of two days....

If you can get this hop, then Get. This. Hop. Now.


----------

